

Will Everyone Please Eat Gluten? Because You Are Literally Killing Me, Kind Of - michaelrkn
http://jezebel.com/5991724/will-everyone-please-eat-gluten--please-because-you-are-literally-killing-me-kind-of

======
lingben
the sort of specious argument you would expect from jezebel, the more people
eat gluten free, the more gluten free products will be manufactured and
ceterus peribus, the lower the unit cost of each product

celiac sufferes should be happy and promoting gluten free diets because their
own diets will be cheaper, more abundant in product offerings and more
available - in essence, the 'just cause' gluten free crowd is subsidizing
celiac's diets

economics 101

